# Werden Sie sich Alan Wake zulegen?



## Administrator (10. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Lordghost (10. April 2007)

Alan Wake? Was ist das?
16.67%

oO Leute, was habt ihr hier dann zu suchen?!
Ok, auch wenn man diese Genre ned mag, man liest doch hier immer wieder die News von Alan Wake! Auch wenn man nur die Überschriften liest... kapiers ned xD

[x] Ja auf jeden Fall!!!

Klar, sowas mag ich 

btw. Hab Penumbra Episode Eins durch, hammer game   

Blub


----------



## Michael-Miggi (10. April 2007)

Lordghost am 10.04.2007 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Alan Wake? Was ist das?
> 16.67%
> 
> oO Leute, was habt ihr hier dann zu suchen?!
> ...




oO Was du kaufst dir Alan Wake sofort? Und wenns bescheiden wird? Asoooo geht ja nicht weils von Remendy ist und weil die Bilder sooo goil sind und das Spielprinzip usw etc.... Aber was wenn doch? Werden dann von "denen" wieder die Threads erstellt: "F*cK R FcK§$ AlAn WaKe!!1121elfelfelf1111.... ???" usw? Wartet doch erstmal ab. Ich verstehe nicht wenn Leute einem Hype folgen müssen obwohl doch gerade die Zeit gezeigt hat man solle erstmal abwarten. Naja mir is wurscht   

greetz


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. April 2007)

Lordghost am 10.04.2007 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Ja auf jeden Fall!!!
> 
> Klar, sowas mag ich


Kannst dir das Game ja gerne kaufen, aber wo kommt deine Euphorie her? Was weiß man bislang überhaupt vom Spiel? Abgesehen von einigen Screens gibt es doch so gut wie keine Infos. Und schöne Grafiken kann jeder ins Netz stellen. :o


----------



## Chemenu (10. April 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 10.04.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von einigen Screens gibt es doch so gut wie keine Infos. Und schöne Grafiken kann jeder ins Netz stellen. :o



Also ich kanns nicht...  :-o 

Ich warte aber auf jeden Fall mal ab bis es wirklich ordentliche Infos und Tests zum Spiel gibt. Bis jetzt kommt es mir so vor als würde die Grafik der Hammer werden, die Story aber eher 0815. Jetz muss man halt mal sehen wie das umgesetzt wird... Atmosphäre usw....


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. April 2007)

Würden Sie sich Windows Vista für Alan Wake installieren und ihre taugliche DX9 Hardware austauschen?
[  ] Ja.
[X] Nein.
[  ] Vielleicht.

Das ist die entscheidende Frage!


----------



## crackajack (10. April 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 10.04.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Würden Sie sich Windows Vista für Alan Wake installieren und ihre taugliche DX9 Hardware austauschen?
> [  ] Ja.
> [X] Nein.
> [  ] Vielleicht.
> ...


ebenso
[x] Ja, auf jeden Fall!
Remedy  

 

Edit:
Genaugenommen bekomme ich Vista ja eh irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen sowieso, weil ich fü meinen neuen Rechner sowieso eine XP-Lizenz kaufen musste und gleich per Upgradebon nachrüste. (wenn die bei Moduslink endlich mal einen Gang zulegen würden, wär das schon nciht schelcht....) Außerden kommt Alan Wake eh so spät, dass DX10 Karten dann eh schon weitaus günstiger sind, ich also wohl eh nicht nur für AW aufrüsten würde.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. April 2007)

crackajack am 10.04.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Ja, auf jeden Fall!
> Remedy


 Fanboi! Habe aber auch "Ja, ich will" angeklickt. Das Spiel übt bereits jetzt auf mich eine große Faszination aus. Einmal natürlich wegen der wirklich verdammt stimmungsvollen und realistisch schlichten Optik, und natürlich wegen der Hauptfigur und den Möglichkeiten die Remedy / Sam Lake haben, um diese in einen mitreißenden Protagonisten zu verwandeln. Allein schon die Idee, dass man einen Schriftsteller spielen soll, seine dunklen Romanvorlagen und Albträume zur spielbaren Realität werden, und der Faktor "Licht" als Waffe einsetzbar sein soll, erfüllt mich schon mit reichlich Vorfreude. Hinzukommt noch die Tatsache, dass man sich halbwegs frei durch die Stadt und das angrenzende Land bewegen kann. Das Spiel hat definitiv viel Potential, und bis 2008 wird man sicherlich mehr handfeste Informationen zu den beiden Spielversionen haben. Gekauft wird es bestimmt, nur ist eben die Frage für welche Plattform. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## ich98 (10. April 2007)

ich weiß noch zu wenig, ansonsten wenn es in Richtung MP2 in der Atmosphäre geht, dann wird es doch ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## Phade (10. April 2007)

Also großer Fan der Quasi-Vorgänger werde ich mir das Spiel mit Sicherheit mal genauer anschauen. 
Muss mich aber als 



Spoiler



Schisser


 outen... wenn die Atmosphäre wirklich so gruselig wird, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das meinen Nerven zumuten möchte


----------



## N8Mensch (13. April 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 10.04.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 10.04.2007 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Remedy hat´s drauf. Die werden schon keinen Schund abliefern.  

Die werden ihren guten Ruf, den sie durch MaxPayne erhalten haben, nicht auf´s Spiel setzen.

Und wie man weiß, lassen die sich so lange Zeit, bis alles passt.  

Aber: Sag niemals nie.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2007)

[b9 nein, niemals



laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig ^^


----------



## Mothman (14. April 2007)

[X] Ja, wenn meine Hardware auch nur ansatzweise ausreichen würde, um das Spiel zu spielen.

Also hab ich einfach mal "Ich warte erste Meinungen / Tests ab." angekreuzt...wer weiß, was sich bis zum Release ergibt. Interessant sieht das Spiel ja aus, aber ich mach mir da lieber erstmal keine Hoffnungen.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (14. April 2007)

ich werd es mir denke ich auch bei release holen...in der annahme, dass sie keine groben schnitzer einbauen. renommiert ist das studio ja in jedem fall.

das weitaus größere problem ist tatsächlich die hardware.
in einem präsentationsvideo sprach man davon, dass diese bilder (große, schöne landschaften mit nem physikalisch korrekt berechneten wirbelsturm und allerlei details) auf einem quad-core-pc laufen und es mit einem single-core keinesfalls darstellbar wäre. es verstreicht sicher noch viel zeit, aber ich denke selbst dann werden die hardwareanforderungen noch recht hoch ausfallen. we will see... vom spielerischen klingen die ankündigen sicher vielversprechend.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. April 2007)

[X] Ich warte erste Meinungen / Tests ab ...

... ich laufe nämlich grundsätzlich nicht am Releasetag in den Laden. Aber bei Remedy mach ich mir da keine grossen Sorgen. Was man vorab gesehen hat sieht gut aus und was man bisher gehört hat hört sich gut an. Ausserdem hat Remedy mit MP2 bewiesen, dass sie aus alten Fehlern lernen und kaum neue dazu machen (ja, MP2 ist besser als MP1  ). 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2007)

also, natürlich warte ich erst meinungen ab... ansonsten könnte ja irgendein millionär einfach wochenlang nen risenhype starten, und am ende steht ein moorhuhn-spiel...


----------



## DonIggy (17. April 2007)

Weird_Sheep am 10.04.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Würden Sie sich Windows Vista für Alan Wake installieren und ihre taugliche DX9 Hardware austauschen?
> [  ] Ja.
> [X] Nein.
> [  ] Vielleicht.
> ...



Genau das ist der springende Punkt!!!
da hätte ich auch nein geschrieben. aber so wie der poll gestellt war hab ich nein gevoted



			
				crackajack am 10.04.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Genaugenommen bekomme ich Vista ja eh irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen sowieso, weil ich fü meinen neuen Rechner sowieso eine XP-Lizenz kaufen musste und gleich per Upgradebon nachrüste. (wenn die bei Moduslink endlich mal einen Gang zulegen würden, wär das schon nciht schelcht....) Außerden kommt Alan Wake eh so spät, dass DX10 Karten dann eh schon weitaus günstiger sind, ich also wohl eh nicht nur für AW aufrüsten würde.



[EDIT]: Und viele Spiele unter Vista nicht/extrem schlecht laufen

viel spaß bei vistas inkompetenz was gerätetreiber anbelangt. die nervigen bestätigungen bei alles möglichem was du im system machst und der enorme hardware hunger im leerlauf im betrieb natürlich noch mehr.
dann das microsoft weiß was auf deiner platte drauf ist und alle möglichen geheimdienste ne menge hintertüren haben


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. April 2007)

[x] Alan Wake? Was ist das?
Ich habe die beiden Worte "Alan" und "Wake" zwar schon mal gehört/gelesen, aber nie direkt hintereinander, naja, bis jetzt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. April 2007)

Werden Sie sich Alan Wake zulegen?

Ja, ich habe in die Entwickler vertrauen das sie ein gutes Spiel abliefern. Und wenn es doch hinter den erwartungen zurück fällt kann ich immer noch vom Kauf zurück treten was aber u.a. wegen der faszinierenden Grafik sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Auch noch unwahrscheinlich ist das System, Xbox 360 oder PC? Tendiere derzeit mehr zur 360 da ein Vista Kauf kurzfristig wie langfristig keine Vorteile oder gute Idee wäre. 2009 soll angeblich ein neues Betriebssystem rauskommen (welches ich mir wahrscheinlich eher kaufen werde)  das Features enthält die bei Vista gestrichen wurden. Außerdem taugt mir XP noch zum Spielen wieso deshalb aufrüsten?


----------



## Eniman (23. April 2007)

[x] Ja, auf jeden Fall!

..es sei denn es wird in Tests weniger als 60% abstauben, was ich jedoch sehr bezweifle.


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2007)

Die Umfragen werden immer merkwürdiger


----------



## RunYon (23. April 2007)

Kaufe mir es bestimmt auch je nach wertung aber für xbox360. erscheint doch auch dafür oder?


----------



## honkgmbh (16. August 2007)

Alan Wake? Was ist das?
33,9 %

... OO__ooôoOO


----------



## Mothman (1. September 2007)

Irgendwie merkt man, dass hier viele (wenn nicht sogar  die meisten) User wahrscheinlich noch nie ein PCG-*Magazin* in ihren Händen gehalten haben, sondern ausschließlich das Forum hier nutzen (ich weiß, es kommen viele von PCGH oder dem anderen Computec-Kram). 
Alan Wake wurde schon mehrfach im Magazin erwähnt und es gab auch schon einen etwas größeren Vorschau-Artikel im Heft. Also wer das Heft kauft und liest, der ist auch über Alan Wake informiert.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Oktober 2007)

honkgmbh am 16.08.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Alan Wake? Was ist das?
> 33,9 %
> 
> ... OO__ooôoOO


Aktuell: *39,5%*. Das ist schon sehr seltsam. Fast 40% der über 16k Teilnehmer hat noch nie etwas von Alan Wake gehört? Ziemlich viele n00bs unterwegs hier.  

SSA


----------



## TTB (22. Oktober 2007)

Die 40% sind geknackt O.o


----------



## Razor (24. Oktober 2007)

Aktuell: *39,5%*. Das ist schon sehr seltsam. Fast 40% der über 16k Teilnehmer hat noch nie etwas von Alan Wake gehört? Ziemlich viele n00bs unterwegs hier.  
[/quote]

Das is Frust, weil man einfach nix mehr vom Spiel hört


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie ist es doch sehr auffällig das hier mal wieder die meisten total begesteitert von einem Spiel sind von dem man bis jetzt noch recht wenig weiss. Ich kann mir schon genau vorstellen was beim Release passiert. Eventuell haben dann immer noch ein paar wenige Leute XP auf ihrem Rechner und die beschweren sich dann erstmal und dann kommen noch die paar Freaks mit ihren Ultra HighEnd PC's denen die Grafik mal wieder nicht realistisch genug ist.
Eigentlich war's doch bei Stranglehold schon so. Zuerst haben alle gejubelt wie unglaublich geil die Grafik ist und dann kam die Demo bzw. das fertige Spiel und plötzlich fanden es dann etliche Leute doch nicht mehr so toll, und haben über die Grafik gemotzt.
Ich warte erstmal ab was man noch so über Alan Wake hören wird.


----------



## BOT7 (25. Oktober 2007)

SYSTEM am 10.04.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Es ist doch so daß bestimmte Entwickler so lange an einem Produkt feilen, daß es auf jeden Fall ein Spielerlebnis wird.

Beispielsweise BLIZZARD, LucasFilmGames (LucasArts), Arcane Studios, Bethesda Softworks, id Software, Bioware, Valve,... oder eben Remedy Software.

Was soll den Jungs nach MaxPayne 1 und 2 denn mißlingen? Sie wissen wie man eine Geschichte erzählt, Emotionen transportiert - und gute Engine´s bastelt!


----------



## xesued (15. November 2007)

Seit Gothic 3 hab ich auch in die besten Entwicklerteams kein blindes Vertrauen mehr. Allerdings bin ich doch sehr Optimistisch, dass Alan Wake ein ebenso atmosphärischer Knaller wie Max Payne wird. So nichtlineaer wie sich das manche Leute nach den Vorabinfos vorstellen, wird's sicher nicht, aber darauf bin ich eingestellt. 

Das man von Remedy so wenig zu dem Projekt hört, dass über 40% der crysis.de ... äh... ich meine pcgames.de Leser     nicht wissen, worum es sich handelt, kann eigentlich nur positiv sein.
Wenn man nicht verfrüht mit Screenshots und Trailern um sich wirft, kann auch niemand enttäuscht sein, wenn das Endprodukt dann ganz anders aussieht. 
So muss man bewerten, was in der Box ist, und nicht, was irgendwann mal im Brainstorming geäußert wurde.

Fazit: Ich warte auf den Test, bin aber bis dahin sehr zuversichtlich, dass Alan Wake ein Erfolg wird.


----------

